# Kennels for summer holidays



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have never left Maisie at kennels before. I visited a couple last year but didn't like the idea of a concrete cell.  In the end she stayed with a friend who also has a dog (that Maisie likes and regularly walks with). It worked quite well but she barked a lot at my friend's cat, and the cat left home eventually and moved in with the neighbour for a while!

So this year I have booked her in at a farm, but am not looking forward to leaving her at an unknown place.

I wondered what other people do when away?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well io work at a kennel so my girls know the staff, Gypsy is the only one who doesnt do well, she is very growly. but she hasnt realy been in for a couple of days at a time. 

most dogs are a little funny the first day or 2 but that settles once they suss the rutien. she will be fine.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Sue
I am building up to it gradually! Day visits, then an overnight or two prior to a holiday stay. This has given me the opportunity to get to know the staff very well and to trust them. Izzy seems to enjoy going for her day trips - we will see how the overnignt goes at the beginning of July. xx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I've booked Coco in kennels in July. I went and visited, they seemed really nice. Not looking forward to leaving him as he will only be 7 months but they say the younger the better as they get use to it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

After mentioning it on this forum when we first got her, we decided against kenneling Rosie when we went away this month, and she went to stay with my sister. Rosie is only four months old now and Kendal's advice was that she wouldn't get the care and attention that a young pup needs and as a more experienced (!) puppy owner now, I have to agree! We will be away again in August, when Rosie will be 8 months old and haven't yet decided what to do then. 

The downside of her going to my sister's was that my sister has no experience of puppies and found the whole experience quite stressful - Rosie's toilet training went backwards because she was in a new place, and she barked a lot more at night. She also got accidentally injured by my sister's dog, which then made my sister feel really guilty and worried about my reaction. My brother in law has offered to take her again, but I am just not sure!

I've had some recommendations for a good kennel near us and I think we may just take the plunge and book her in there.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been thinking about the same thing. We went away last November for a week (Bella was 16 weeks or so) and she stayed with a friend who has a dog (we call them boyfriend and girlfriend!!). We're possibly going on vacation somewhere in Europe (happy dance!) this summer and I'm not sure I want to ask them again. The two dogs run around like maniacs when they're together and never settle down. They're only playing, but it can be a bit stressful. Plus, Bella is a bit of a whiner and Wesley's not, so they're not used to it.

Anywho...we'll probably board her. What things should we look for in a good kennel?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ooh, Europe! Are you going to Proper Europe, or are you heading our way too?

Kendal's the one to advise about kennels, I reckon. I think a recommendation from someone you know has used them is a big plus though.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I only have 1 friend with a dog in this area...and they've never boarded him...so not much help! I should ask our trainer, now that I think about it...

We're thinking about doing Greece/Italy - possibly a mediterranian cruise? Though I told my hubby that if we go to the UK we'd have a lot of friends to visit!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My sister is a groomer and her shop does boarding too, I hate to leave them there (It's loud lol) but if we leave for longer then a day it's my only option.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

sonatalady7 said:


> We're thinking about doing Greece/Italy - possibly a mediterranian cruise? Though I told my hubby that if we go to the UK we'd have a lot of friends to visit!


Lovely! I'm sure we can all give advice on mainland Europe too - Spain is my particular favourite (cos we have a villa in Murcia!). Keep us posted and good luck getting some recommendations for kennels.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Louise, I've always wanted to go to Spain. But for some reason my hubby is not excited about it. So...I figure we'll do Greece/Italy (we both want to go to Israel) and perhaps when he's finished with his PhD we'll go to Spain! 

Who knows...we're still not even sure if we're doing this first trip yet! I better not get ahead of myself!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wherever you go it'll be fun! We had someone with a cockapoo in Israel on here a little while back, I'm sure!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. She is quite timid so will probably take a couple of days to settle, as Kendal said. Hopefully she will settle - I will probably text after first few days to find out!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all, have you heard of barking mad ..... people look after your dogs in their own homes .... they are quite hot on what requirements they need for them to be minders ...... my friend does it & shes wonderful shes in haslemere but there are people in other areas (worth a look)!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I looked into that with my last dog. There are lots of organisations that offer that service and they vary a lot in price. I think it was Guardian Angels that I tried. They offered me one carer, but when I visited it was totally unsuitable. I think it's a good idea if you can find the right carer, but there will be some who are poor or not right for your dog, so be sure to visit early to make sure you are happy with them. Personally I would probably use that in preference to kennels.


----------

